# Need Schwinn Advice



## OldRider (Nov 6, 2012)

This Saturday there will be a local estate auction sale, looking at the items that will be on the auction block I saw a listing for a "1953 Schwinn". Looking at the pics I recognized what I think is a Phantom frame and tank......but the fork doesn't look right, no springer, more of a Schwinn Collegiate look with that front rack. I know the seat and rear reflector are wrong too, and maybe the bars? I don't know how crazy the auction is going to get but what should one expect to pay for this bike as it sits? Thanks so much for any input you have.


----------



## jkent (Nov 6, 2012)

Could this possibly be a Schwinn Jaguar and not a Phantom.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 6, 2012)

I would also guess Jaguar.  The chain guard is a mid 1950s Jaguar.  What is the tire size?  Roger


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2012)

*Looks like a early Schwinn Jaguar*



OldRider said:


> This Saturday there will be a local estate auction sale, looking at the items that will be on the auction block I saw a listing for a "1953 Schwinn". Looking at the pics I recognized what I think is a Phantom frame and tank......but the fork doesn't look right, no springer, more of a Schwinn Collegiate look with that front rack. I know the seat and rear reflector are wrong too, and maybe the bars? I don't know how crazy the auction is going to get but what should one expect to pay for this bike as it sits? Thanks so much for any input you have.




I wouldn't pay too much - Yes it appears to be a Schwinn Jaguar - which is a deluxe middleweight you could say - chainguard is early so it appears to be a mid 1950's from the pictures provided - a 1955 would have a Phantom rack like that standard - otherwise the front rack is worth a little cash as well as the tank but the rest of the bicycle has no visible decals along with paint & chrome loss - s-7 rims should be on it as well -- as far as value -- grease it up & ride it -- PRICELESS


----------



## OldRider (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks so much guys........now you know how little I know about Schwinns, never even thought of Jaguar! My buddy will be bidding on this bike, I looked on ebay and if thats a good indicater i'll tell him to keep  his bids very reasonable.


----------



## Aerostrut (Nov 7, 2012)

Mark II Jaguar.  Gary


----------



## daved66 (Nov 7, 2012)

it will be a fun project should you get it.  looks like a diamond in the rough.

price is just a number, the enjoyment it will bring is well worth the price.


----------



## how (Nov 7, 2012)

It is a 58 Jaguar single speed worth about 300 easily


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 7, 2012)

That'll clean up and ride.  Nice bike.  I like Jags!


----------



## Stingman (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup, 58 Jag. I wouldn't spend over $200 on it. Just my oping though.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 10, 2012)

I attended the auction this morning, the Jaguar commanded 475.00. You gotta remember these bikes are not so common up here and when one does show up at an auction its fair game! Thanks again for your help.


----------

